# Safa turncoat.



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Is he going to kill his knees as well as his shoulders?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

salticrak said:


> I have it on dubious authority that Clive aka ''monster bream'' has moved into the dark side?
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny the treachery that is being undertaken by the king of latte sippers? That bastard nad97 may have something to do with this foul plan.
> 
> ...


All I can say salti is at least he didn't buy a hobie as that would nit go down well with the itchy and scratchy brigade. He needed no pushing to jet on board. ;-)


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't tell me there is going to be another bloody jet skiier on the water, christ don't we have enough of them already. :twisted:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

There are lethal weapons designed to eliminate such operators.

Watch out Clive! :lol:


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

you guys crack me up :lol: The Couta 101 Brivegas News is on fire!!!!!!!
Before this rumour becomes another viral infection ill set it straight,yes but its not pink and the matter is ill still be fishing from my kayak as much as possible and using the ski when i feel the need ,shoulder is good well feels like it i had a injection into the bursa yesterday via ultra sound , but Doc did warn me to take it easier on the paddling for 6 weeks at least ,cmo'n you guys know we must fish so what would you do,better to out on the water than have all the gear and yaks that lie in the shed collecting spiders(catching Dougalitis) flu ,Salti let me put it to ya sweet cheeks in a manner you may understand..............now hyperthetically if you made a living from being a porn star(which we know ya don't ) but lets just use it ok ...........................you know where im going hey?
Nahh serious just all good fun and will still be fishing from a ski when i can paddle or powered and NO billpat not all jetski'ers are wankers just the ones with no regard for others but dont worry mate ill give you a spray for free :lol: 
catch me if ya can ........


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> Is he going to kill his knees as well as his shoulders?


just a work in progress Kev moving down slowly.............


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Is his jetski pink?
> 
> If he turns up at the Straddie Comp next year we'll all have to buy another box of pillies for the comp, just to throw at him :twisted:


you gotta get on the water first Chris you wont hit me throwing from the bank mate :lol:


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Just make sure you have a tow rope on it, will be a better trip to the gravel patch behind a powered vehicle. 
Will be handy to have a tow out vehicle on those days where the swell is big and we need to get in quickly as well.

Have often though about this as an option as well instead of a boat, for getting over to moreton etc. What's the fuel consumption going to be like do you know? How far do you think you will get?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

billpatt said:


> Just make sure you have a tow rope on it, will be a better trip to the gravel patch behind a powered vehicle.
> Will be handy to have a tow out vehicle on those days where the swell is big and we need to get in quickly as well.
> 
> Have often though about this as an option as well instead of a boat, for getting over to moreton etc. What's the fuel consumption going to be like do you know? How far do you think you will get?


Mate i just sold my spider collecting boat (Boston Whaler) it has not been on the water for about 18 months hence the swap to a jetski and the shoulder issue, iv'e heard about 200km's on 60 lt the one im getting id not turbo charged just basic and will add a new dimention for targeting something different you it gets boring pulling hooo and stuff :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

No fish caught off a jetski can be shown on this forum. (Rule # 4322 - just created :lol: )

Don't let 'em get to you Clive. When I get old I might need one too. :lol:

[Mod edit] - in breach of forum rule #4321


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

cjbfisher said:


> Clive, defend yourself as much as you like. Wanker.


Chris you forgot to add with some descent fish under his belt,show us your ...............and I don't mean bait fish that's pull hard :lol: 
You get the second spraying from both sides ........think about that one carefully ;-)


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Daveyak said:


> I hope he's been practising.


Looks like Salti from behind 20 years ago


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

kayakone said:


> No fish caught off a jetski can be shown on this forum. (Rule # 4322 - just created :lol: )
> 
> Don't let 'em get to you Clive. When I get old I might need one too. :lol:


Don't worry Trev we got tough skin and big teeth you should see the marks on ultra sound scan when they injected me ,the Doc said hold on so I bit down hard


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> The least you can is post a photo of your new fishing vehicle. I for one support you, anything that means you'll be fishing.
> 
> FYI - Rule 4321 states Kayakone has been banned from all future rule changes :twisted:
> 
> ...


Rrrrough yip mate ill be fishing alright mahi mahi here come bring on the new season............ill put one up when I get back from NZ ,geez not the brightest thing I've done ill be chomping at the bit to get back and test the new toy


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Safa said:


> Looks like Salti from behind 20 years ago


20 years? That's one memorable reach around.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

cjbfisher said:


> Eric's not the only one.


Leave Eric out of this his just a wanker I'm a wanker with a jet ski :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

billpatt said:


> Just make sure you have a tow rope on it, will be a better trip to the gravel patch behind a powered vehicle.
> Will be handy to have a tow out vehicle on those days where the swell is big and we need to get in quickly as well.
> 
> Have often though about this as an option as well instead of a boat, for getting over to moreton etc. What's the fuel consumption going to be like do you know? How far do you think you will get?


This morn Nick and i were discussing the tow to the gravel (or further) option and we agreed it would be compulsory for Clive to be available to ferry us around at our request.
The jet ski will be a fish catching weapon with Clive at the helm.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I want to see a tow onto a 20m face in a Stealth.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

A jet ski is not the way you are supposed to go. You should be following the legendary BillyBob Watson and get yourself a Zego Sports Boat.

http://www.fishingnoosa.com.au/zego.htm


----------

